

Ask HN: Programer co-founder? help me out with this? 50% share - amerf1

Hi all, so here's an offer for a coder out there to work with me and put this windows 8 app together for launch at the store.<p>The design of the app is designed and I will explain more about the app below, the offer is for a coder out there to join me so we could work together to make this app which I've designed and then launch it with a 50% stake each. I don't want to complicate things so take a look for yourself.<p>The app is very simple, called PikDraw and lets users draw on pictures from their gallery or camera then easily share it with others in different platforms.<p>The whole idea behind this project is to start slow and see if we can get along to become cofounders by launching a simple app and trying to gain traction, the next step is moving on to solve an even bigger problem<p>For now here are screen shots to the pdf.<p>http://www.slideshare.net/amerf1/picdraw
======
amerf1
Clickable: <http://www.slideshare.net/amerf1/picdraw>

